# Begging for DRIVERS..Brothers out of Monticello ga-PLEASE GET THEM TO ILLINOIS-Montic



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]
Subject: Fw: Begging for DRIVERS..Brothers out of Monticello ga-PLEASE GET THEM TO ILLINOIS-Monticello ga to Marion IL
Date: Wed, 5 Aug 2009 12:41:19 -0500


------ Original Message ----- 
From: d.cohen 
Sent: Wednesday, August 05, 2009 10:03 AM
Subject: Begging for DRIVERS..Brothers out of Monticello ga-PLEASE GET THEM TO ILLINOIS-Monticello ga to Marion IL


Everyone please offer to drive...if you have been online in the last week..you know how hard everyone
has worked to find these brothers a rescue..

please lets get them out of Ga to Illnois...please please drive legs..

debb


PLEASE CROSS POST!


TRANSPORT SATURDAY, AUGUST 8, 2009 MONTICELLO, GA TO MARION IL


TRANSPORT COORDINATOR: Sandra Seaman [email protected]
Please cc your kind offers to drive: D. Cohen [email protected]
Please email me with any offers to drive. I am on digest, and do not want to miss any kind offers to help. This transport will be monitored. You will be asked to call me each time the dogs are transferred, or if there are any problems. Please do not bring your own dogs on the transport. I may not respond to emails until evening.
REASON FOR TRANSPORT: rescue to approved foster home
COMING FROM: : S.T.I.C.K.S. ORG. RESCUE
.
GOING TO: Candy Thomas, approved foster home
St. Francis Care, Sherwood IL
PASSENGER 1 & 2: 2 sibling brothers
BREED Lab/Catahoula mix
SHOTS UTD: Yes
RABIES VACCINE & TAG: Yes
SPAYED/NEUTERED: No, will be done by receiving rescue/foster
HOUSETRAINED: Unknown
CRATE TRAINED: Unknown
SPECIAL NEEDS: No
TRAVELING WITH: collar, leash,
CRATE REQUIRED: No, but you may provide your own
GOOD W/OTHER DOGS: Yes
GOOD W/KIDS: Yes
TEMPERMENT: Sweet young dog, 8 months old
BEHAVIOR PROBLEMS: No
Will be traveling with all required veterinary paperwork

PASSENGER 3: female 
BREED Flat Coated Retriever
SHOTS UTD: Yes
RABIES VACCINE & TAG: Yes
SPAYED/NEUTERED: Unknown, if not, will be done by receiving rescue/foster
HOUSETRAINED: unknown
CRATE TRAINED: unknown
SPECIAL NEEDS: no
TRAVELING WITH: collar, leash,
CRATE REQUIRED: No
GOOD W/OTHER DOGS: Unknown
GOOD W/KIDS: Unknown
TEMPERMENT:
BEHAVIOR PROBLEMS May not like other female dogs


All legs are flexible and can be combined or shortened. 15 minutes scheduled between each leg for potty breaks & transfer.
SATURDAY, AUGUST 8, 2009
LEG 1: Monticello GA to Atlanta GA (I-75)
65.2 miles 1 hr. 33 mins/
7:30 AM (EST) to 9:03 (EST)
FILLED! THANK YOU KAREN!
LEG 2: ATLANTA GA TO CALHOUN GA (I-75)
1 hour 10 minutes, 69 miles
9:18 AM (EST) to10:28 AM EST
FILLED! THANK YOU GEORGIA!
LEG 3: CALHOUN GA TO CHATTANOOGA TN (I-75)
55 minutes, 51 miles 
10:43 AM EST to 11:38 AM EST
NEEDED!

LEG 4: CHATTANOOGA TN (EST) TO MANCHESTER TN (CST) (I-24) 
PLEASE NOTE TIME CHANGE OF 1 HOUR
1 hour 10 minutes, 70 miles
11:53 AM EST to 12:03 PM CST
NEEDED!
LEG 5: MANCHESTER TN TO NASHVILLE TN (I-24)
1 hour 5 minutes, 65 miles
12:18 PM CST to 1:23 PM CST
NEEDED!
LEG 6: NASHVILLE TN TO OAK GROVE KY (I-24)
1 hour, 48 miles
1:38 PM CST to 2:38 PM CST
NEEDED!
LEG 7: OAK GROVE KY TO PADUCAH KY (I-24)
1 hour 15 minutes, 76 miles
2:53 PM CST to 4:08 PM CST
NEEDED!
LEG 8: PADUCAH KY TO MARION IL (I-24)
1 hour 5 minutes, 58 miles
4:23 PM CST to 5:28 PM CST
FILLED! THANK YOU PAT!



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: Wed, 5 Aug 2009 05:50:26 -0700
From: [email protected]
Subject: Fw: transport so far
To: [email protected]
CC: [email protected]; [email protected]

Christy
Sandy has the last two legs filled by Pat (Oak Grove to Marion) and the rest of the legs in the middle are still not getting filled,,, 

I dont know at this point, if you can try to combine and I know Sandy is the coordinator so I dont want to interfere,,, please let her know if you can help,,, also, I know you require all dogs have HEALTH CERTS and I am not sure if these do have them but have paperwork from the vet and have all been vaccinated... Debb and Sandy can give details on that

thank you

Candy 





--- On Mon, 8/3/09, sandra seaman <[email protected]> wrote:


From: sandra seaman <[email protected]>
Subject: transport so far
To: "Debbie Cohen" <[email protected]>, "Candy Thomas" <[email protected]>
Date: Monday, August 3, 2009, 10:25 PM


well, we only have 2 legs filled:


PLEASE CROSS POST!


TRANSPORT SATURDAY, AUGUST 8, 2009 

MONTICELLO, GA TO MARION IL 


TRANSPORT COORDINATOR: Sandra Seaman [email protected]
Please cc your kind offers to drive: D. Cohen [email protected]
Please email me with any offers to drive. I am on digest, and do not want to miss any kind offers to help. This transport will be monitored. You will be asked to call me each time the dogs are transferred, or if there are any problems. Please do not bring your own dogs on the transport. I may not respond to emails until evening.
REASON FOR TRANSPORT: rescue to approved foster home
COMING FROM: : S.T.I.C.K.S. ORG. RESCUE
.
GOING TO: Candy Thomas, approved foster home
St. Francis Care, Sherwood IL
PASSENGER 1 & 2: 2 sibling brothers
BREED Lab/Catahoula mix
SHOTS UTD: Yes
RABIES VACCINE & TAG: Yes
SPAYED/NEUTERED: No, will be done by receiving rescue/foster
HOUSETRAINED: Unknown
CRATE TRAINED: Unknown
SPECIAL NEEDS: No
TRAVELING WITH: collar, leash,
CRATE REQUIRED: No, but you may provide your own
GOOD W/OTHER DOGS: Yes
GOOD W/KIDS: Yes
TEMPERMENT: Sweet young dog, 8 months old
BEHAVIOR PROBLEMS: No
Will be traveling with all required veterinary paperwork

PASSENGER 3: female 
BREED Flat Coated Retriever
SHOTS UTD: Yes
RABIES VACCINE & TAG: Yes
SPAYED/NEUTERED: Unknown, if not, will be done by receiving rescue/foster
HOUSETRAINED: unknown
CRATE TRAINED: unknown
SPECIAL NEEDS: no
TRAVELING WITH: collar, leash,
CRATE REQUIRED: No
GOOD W/OTHER DOGS: Unknown
GOOD W/KIDS: Unknown
TEMPERMENT:
BEHAVIOR PROBLEMS May not like other female dogs


All legs are flexible and can be combined or shortened. 15 minutes scheduled between each leg for potty breaks & transfer.
SATURDAY, AUGUST 8, 2009
LEG 1: Monticello GA to Atlanta GA (I-75)
65.2 miles 1 hr. 33 mins/
7:30 AM (EST) to 9:03 (EST)
FILLED! THANK YOU KAREN!
LEG 2: ATLANTA GA TO CALHOUN GA (I-75)
1 hour 10 minutes, 69 miles
9:18 AM (EST) to10:28 AM EST
FILLED! THANK YOU GEORGIA!
LEG 3: CALHOUN GA TO CHATTANOOGA TN (I-75)
55 minutes, 51 miles 
10:43 AM EST to 11:38 AM EST
NEEDED!

LEG 4: CHATTANOOGA TN (EST) TO MANCHESTER TN (CST) (I-24) 
PLEASE NOTE TIME CHANGE OF 1 HOUR
1 hour 10 minutes, 70 miles
11:53 AM EST to 12:03 PM CST
NEEDED!
LEG 5: MANCHESTER TN TO NASHVILLE TN (I-24)
1 hour 5 minutes, 65 miles
12:18 PM CST to 1:23 PM CST
NEEDED!
LEG 6: NASHVILLE TN TO OAK GROVE KY (I-24)
1 hour, 48 miles
1:38 PM CST to 2:38 PM CST
NEEDED!
LEG 7: OAK GROVE KY TO PADUCAH KY (I-24)
1 hour 15 minutes, 76 miles
2:53 PM CST to 4:08 PM CST
NEEDED!
LEG 8: PADUCAH KY TO MARION IL (I-24)
1 hour 5 minutes, 58 miles
4:23 PM CST to 5:28 PM CST
NEEDED!


.


----------

